# [ODMP] United States Air Force Security Police, U.S. Government ~ March 13, 2006



## Guest (Apr 18, 2006)

A Security Policeman with the United States Air Force Security Police was killed in the line of duty on March 13, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18260*


----------

